# 1972 Corvette - Extreme Makeover - October 27th



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1972 Corvette - Extreme Makeover - October 27th*

Tonight we're going to put a show car finish on the 1972 Corvette, anyone in the area that would like to help out and learn a few tips and techniques for machine polishing paint is welcome to join in the fun.

*Like many cars, from a few feet away the paint looks pretty good...*









*Bring out the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light aka the Cruel Master and then inspect...*









*All the paint, both the black paint and the yellow paint looks like this...*









*Ouch! That hurts my eyes to look at such ugly swirls on such a cool Corvette!*









I heard Nicole, our new *Swirl Girl* is going to stop by later and inspect our results...

_From this thread,_

*1970 1/2 Camaro - Show Car Finish by Pinnacle - Modeled by Amy*










We'll be using all the tips and techniques shared here...

*E-book*
(Displayed on iPad - iPad not included)









*Paperback*


*Mike Phillips' Principles of Machine Polishing*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Came out real nice...








*1972 Corvette Stingray - Extreme Makeover - Process and Products Used*​
First, here's the products we used to restore a show car shine to this classic 1972 Corvette

*First we wiped the car down to get it clean using DP Waterless Auto Wash*










Then we clayed the paint, chrome and glass using Pinnacle Ultra Poly-Clay and Pinnacle Clay Lubricant 









Then we tested Prima Cut and Prima Swirl with 6.5" Purple Foamed Wool Pads on Flex 3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polishers and also using small prototype buffing pads on a Flex PE14 using an extension adapter.









After removing all the majority of the deeper defects we machine polished the paint using 6.5" Crimson Hydro-Tech Finishing Pads and Prima Finish









Next we machine applied Prima Banana Gloss using Flex 3401 DA Polishers with Griot's Garage Waxing Pads









We topped the Prima Banana with Dodo Juice Banana Armor using LC Gold 5.5" Jeweling pads on both a Meguiar's G110v2 and a Porter Cable 7424XP









We used Microfiber Gloves to hold the wax after removing it out of the jar...









We used CarPro Erasure to inspect our results during our Test Spot









We used Diamondite Glass and Surface Cleaner to clean the glass...









We used the Brinkmann Swirl Finder to inspect our results...









*Nicole inspecting our work...*













































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the transformation team,*

From left to right...
*Adam, Robert, Kyle and me...*









*Here's Nicole our Swirl Girl...*


























































































:thumb:


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

*wants Nicoles number*


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

How the hell, in this day and age did you get a 'Swirl Girl' past the hippy, hairy, ugly feminists?

Oh, Not UK based. explains it all.

That is a lovely car. I had a matchbox toy of one of these when i was a kid and it always 'flew' better than the rest. I've wanted one ever since. 

Looks perfect. Thanks Mike.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent bodywork, classic lines, and probably costs a fortune to run. Nice 'vette as well.


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nicole is flexible...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*It's was a little windy in the studio that night...










With a little help from a Metro Vac-N-Blow...*










*We topped the Prima Banana Gloss with Dodo Juice Banana Armor...*










*Whoops... looks like we missed a spot...*










*Flex is known for their high quality power tools, here's Nicole using the Flex 3401...*


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow !!!!!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

maesal said:


> Wow !!!!!


The car looks good huh?

:thumb:


----------

